
The Bill to Permanently Fix Health Care for All - drainge
https://market-ticker.org/akcs-www?post=231949
======
quickben
Eh, they are assuming it's broken as if it was somebody not competent that
made it this way.

The current state is intended and legally voted and brought there.

Don't vote for whoever is bribed by the healthcare lobby, otherwise nothing
short of revolution will change it.

